# Study:  Homophobic individuals more likely to be closet homosexuals.



## Vast LWC (Apr 9, 2012)

Can't say these results are surprising:

Homophobes Might Be Secretly Attracted To People Of The Same Sex - International Business Times



> Researchers found that homophobic people are actually attracted to the same sex. They claim that these individuals risk losing the love and approval of their parents if they admit to same sex attractions, so many people deny or repress that part of them.
> 
> "In a predominately heterosexual society, 'know thyself' can be a challenge for many gay individuals. But in controlling and homophobic homes, embracing a minority sexual orientation can be terrifying," said Weinstein.
> 
> ...



Discuss.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 9, 2012)

It makes sense, like yidnar for example, he rants on and on about the gays but you know he sucks dick on the low.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 9, 2012)

So i take it that you are going to use this to label anyone you like as homophobic and try to claim all of them are closet homosexuals rather than deal with arguments as has been done previously?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 9, 2012)

And you people say my threads are stupid. LOL


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> And you people say my threads are stupid. LOL



I do not see the connection myself.......................................those that dislike gay Americans may do so for many reasons, all WRONG.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 9, 2012)

Peach said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > And you people say my threads are stupid. LOL
> ...



The flaw here is people can oppose homosexual behavior and public policy without disliking gay Americans at all.

The idea that those who oppose homosexual policy is because they are afraid of homosexuals is fatally flawed to begin with. It's untrue. 

I like to encourage positive behavior. Not negative behavior.


----------



## 007 (Apr 9, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> Can't say these results are surprising:
> 
> Homophobes Might Be Secretly Attracted To People Of The Same Sex - International Business Times
> 
> ...



Already a fucking thread on this, and it ISN'T POLITICAL... DUMBASS...

http://www.usmessageboard.com/health-and-lifestyle/216939-homophobes-people-against-gay-rights.html


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



I guess, but America must be a nation of laws, not individuals; thus, the rights, and privileges, of all Americans should be the same.


----------



## Cowman (Apr 9, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > Can't say these results are surprising:
> ...



Homophobia is entirely political because it's been made political from centuries of oppression of homosexuals through political channels. Even today, it remains a big problem.


----------



## 007 (Apr 9, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...


Bull shit. It's health and lifestyle.

Not to mention this article is nothing more than a homo hack piece asuming those who don't think homos are all warm and fuzzy must be closet homos themselves. What a total load of horse shit. The old SWITCHEROO...._ "if you don't like homos, then you must be one"_... stupid beyond comprehension. The lengths to which the homo community won't go through to silence anyone who voices opposition to their perversion. It's just as disgusting as their illness.


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...



A HUGE problem for a chunk of Americans. Equal rights and privileges isn't "popular" I gather.


----------



## Vast LWC (Apr 9, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> The flaw here is people can oppose homosexual behavior and public policy without disliking gay Americans at all.



I'm sorry, you can do what now?

So, you can be friends with gay folks, yet systematically deny them basic human rights?

That's interesting.



Avatar4321 said:


> The idea that those who oppose homosexual policy is because they are afraid of homosexuals is fatally flawed to begin with. It's untrue.
> 
> I like to encourage positive behavior. Not negative behavior.



I didn't say anything about people who oppose "homosexual policy" (whatever that actually means), I simply posted a study that showed that people who oppose homosexuality in general are more likely to be closeted homosexuals.

And there are many, many examples of prominent figures on the right who *oppose homosexuality*, not "homosexual policy".

You know, the whole crowd that is trying to teach homosexuals to not be homosexual?

They don't just "dislike homosexual policy", they are clearly against homosexuality in general.


----------



## Crackerjack (Apr 9, 2012)

So, in other words, 






=


----------



## Vast LWC (Apr 9, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> So i take it that you are going to use this to label anyone you like as homophobic and try to claim all of them are closet homosexuals rather than deal with arguments as has been done previously?



That doesn't make any sense.

I was simply pointing out that the people who are most homophobic are more likely to be homosexuals themselves.

Why would that indicate a greater level of homophobia in the people I am holding a conversation with?


----------



## Dr.Drock (Apr 9, 2012)

Glad this is out in the open.  I agree it seems like common sense though.  It's just your basic overcompensation.

If a guy is gay, but is so insecure he has to hide it, you gotta climb a mountain, grab a megaphone and shout as loud as you can how straight you are and how much gay ppl sicken you.  When actually it has the opposite affect, kinda like the guy who brags about his income on the internet is almost surely typing from a keyboard in his moms basement.


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

J. Edgar is missing!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 9, 2012)

It's pretty well known in the Gay community that the loudest and most insistant homophobes have a very high chance of being in the closet.   An entire cottage industry of outing such people has been created to show the hypocrisy.

The Bible Belt is happy hunting grounds for those on the Down Low.


----------



## Cowman (Apr 9, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



You secretly crave cock, don't you? You're a regular Ted Haggard.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 9, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



*points at Pale Rider.   Exhibit A.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 9, 2012)

Peach said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > And you people say my threads are stupid. LOL
> ...



Many people simply disapprove of the lifestyle. Mostly for moral religious reasons. None the less this thread is as stupid as they come. Must be a slow news day huh


----------



## Vast LWC (Apr 9, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> Bull shit. It's health and lifestyle.
> 
> Not to mention this article is nothing more than a homo hack piece asuming those who don't think homos are all warm and fuzzy must be closet homos themselves. What a total load of horse shit. The old SWITCHEROO...._ "if you don't like homos, then you must be one"_... stupid beyond comprehension. The lengths to which the homo community won't go through to silence anyone who voices opposition to their perversion. It's just as disgusting as their illness.



That's entirely untrue.

Since some of the most prominent political figures on the right (i.e. Rick Santorum) clearly hate homosexuality in general, and base future policy decisions on their hatred of homosexuality, it is *clearly* a political issue.



Besides some personal bullshit, *do you have any scientific data that contradicts the claims made in this study*? 

Because, if you don't, then you are clearly talking out of your ass.


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

bodecea said:


> It's pretty well known in the Gay community that the loudest and most insistant homophobes have a very high chance of being in the closet.   An entire cottage industry of outing such people has been created to show the hypocrisy.
> 
> The Bible Belt is happy hunting grounds for those on the Down Low.



Some, Haggard, Foley, for example. Phyllis Schlafly isn't I gather.


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



LIFESTYLE? It is a genetic trait, neither good, nor bad.


----------



## Vast LWC (Apr 9, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Many people simply disapprove of the lifestyle. Mostly for moral religious reasons. None the less this thread is as stupid as they come. Must be a slow news day huh



I see.  

So, posting the results of a scientific study that proves that prominent political figures are likely guilty of the worst kind of hypocrisy is "Stupid" to you?

Hmm, I bet I could bring up several threads that you yourself started that pretty much say the same thing, albeit in a more caustic tone than the one I've used here.

Or maybe you just feel that a thread like this is "stupid" when you don't like the point it makes.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 9, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



The irony of it all is they want to convince people that there is nothing wrong with homosexual behavior while at the same time using homosexuality as a derrogatory term against their opponents. Their means and ends totally contradict. Quite frankly I dont think they really care about "equality" for homosexuals. It's just another weapon they can use to divide and attack people.

Personally, I dont think calling people gay is a very effect insult because I dont think it's insulting. They can accuse me of such behavior all day, but if it's not true, why on earth would I let it upset me? And if it was true, why would I take it as an insult?

Either way,  they end up wasting their time with childish antics. Says much more about what they think than what I do.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 9, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Bull shit. It's health and lifestyle.
> ...



Ive seen no evidence that Rick Santorum hates anyone, though I can see why youd malign him considering how outspoken he is against homosexual behavior


----------



## Dr.Drock (Apr 9, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



I don't see these people using it as a derogatory term.  The closeted individuals bashing homosexuality are looked at negatively for living a lie and using that lie against other people.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 9, 2012)

Peach said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Its about as genetic as whether I want to eat cocoa crispies or bacon for breakfeast.


----------



## Cowman (Apr 9, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



Nothing wrong with sucking cock if you're gay. The problem is, the people like Pale Rider who secretly desire it, bash gays.

You're not out there calling people fags and attacking the gays like Pale Rider is. So I have no reason to suspect anything from you.


----------



## Vast LWC (Apr 9, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> The irony of it all is they want to convince people that there is nothing wrong with homosexual behavior while at the same time using homosexuality as a derrogatory term against their opponents. Their means and ends totally contradict. Quite frankly I dont think they really care about "equality" for homosexuals. It's just another weapon they can use to divide and attack people.
> 
> Personally, I dont think calling people gay is a very effect insult because I dont think it's insulting. They can accuse me of such behavior all day, but if it's not true, why on earth would I let it upset me? And if it was true, why would I take it as an insult?
> 
> Either way,  they end up wasting their time with childish antics. Says much more about what they think than what I do.



Yeah....  no.

We don't care that said opponents are homosexual...  We care that they are MASSIVE hypocrites.

Apparently, you seem support said hypocrisy, and as a result are desperately trying to change the subject.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 9, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Many people simply disapprove of the lifestyle. Mostly for moral religious reasons. None the less this thread is as stupid as they come. Must be a slow news day huh
> ...



Not at all. I fail to see any importance in either the results or the idiocy of spending money to study something so irrelevant. It ranks up there with the govt spending money to study shrimp on a treadmill. All the money that's wasted on this kind of nonsense could feed or cloth a lot of poor children or help find a cure for some disease. 

Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 9, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > The irony of it all is they want to convince people that there is nothing wrong with homosexual behavior while at the same time using homosexuality as a derrogatory term against their opponents. Their means and ends totally contradict. Quite frankly I dont think they really care about "equality" for homosexuals. It's just another weapon they can use to divide and attack people.
> ...



So you are admitting that you plan to use this to do exactly what I said you were going to do. I wish I could say I was shocked.

You want to have your cake and eat it too. Im not sure why your own hypocrisy should be ignored when you try to point out the alleged hypocrisy of others. Especially when the only evidence for your accusation of hypocrisy is that you are infering that due to this study anyone who opposes you is clearly a closet homosexual.


----------



## Vast LWC (Apr 9, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> Ive seen no evidence that Rick Santorum hates anyone, though I can see why youd malign him considering how outspoken he is against homosexual behavior



1.  I am not a homosexual.  I bring up this subject in the defense of friends of mine who are systematically being denied basic individual rights.

2.  I didn't say Rick Santorum hates any specific person, but since he obviously hates the practice of homosexuality, and also obviously believes it to be a mortal sin, I can only wonder how you could think that said hatred would not apply to individuals who practiced homosexuality themselves.

Do you think people generally hate the practice of murder, but don't really hate the murderers themselves?


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



But why would people choose to be gay? Is it natural for all people then if it is a CHOICE?


----------



## Vast LWC (Apr 9, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> So you are admitting that you plan to use this to do exactly what I said you were going to do. I wish I could say I was shocked.
> 
> You want to have your cake and eat it too. Im not sure why your own hypocrisy should be ignored when you try to point out the alleged hypocrisy of others. Especially when the only evidence for your accusation of hypocrisy is that you are infering that due to this study anyone who opposes you is clearly a closet homosexual.



Really?  Did I call you a homophobe?

No, I did not.

I called Rick Santorum a homophobe, because he displays a pattern of homophobia, not because I disagree with him politically.


----------



## Baron (Apr 9, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> Can't say these results are surprising:
> Discuss.



This "Study" is a lie and pursue  to besmear all those who are against Sodomy.


----------



## Vast LWC (Apr 9, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Not at all. I fail to see any importance in either the results or the idiocy of spending money to study something so irrelevant. It ranks up there with the govt spending money to study shrimp on a treadmill. All the money that's wasted on this kind of nonsense could feed or cloth a lot of poor children or help find a cure for some disease.
> 
> Stupid is as stupid does.



Apparently, some people felt it was in fact important enough to warrant a study.

Probably, I would guess, the same people that are being denied basic individual rights partially as a result of said homophobia.

And since there are quite a few studies that were done to garner data that would support...  The Defense of Marriage Act, for example, it would only be logical to do a study examining the motives of the people that want to put DOMA in place.


----------



## Vast LWC (Apr 9, 2012)

Baron said:


> This "Study" is a lie and pursue  to besmear all those who are against Sodomy.



Feel free to post some evidence to the contrary, and the methods used to discover said evidence.


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > This "Study" is a lie and pursue  to besmear all those who are against Sodomy.
> ...



Sodomy can cover heterosexual sexual acts also.......................


----------



## Vast LWC (Apr 9, 2012)

Peach said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



Very true.

In fact I believe it covers everything except actual vaginal penetration.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Apr 9, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> Can't say these results are surprising:
> 
> Homophobes Might Be Secretly Attracted To People Of The Same Sex - International Business Times
> 
> ...



What about people who take time out of their day to not only read about this study, but start a thread about the study?

Look in a mirror lately?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 9, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Not at all. I fail to see any importance in either the results or the idiocy of spending money to study something so irrelevant. It ranks up there with the govt spending money to study shrimp on a treadmill. All the money that's wasted on this kind of nonsense could feed or cloth a lot of poor children or help find a cure for some disease.
> ...



So you feel that the people supposedly being suppressed can conduct a survey that could possibly benefit them in some way and you openly accept the results? Not only that you have expressed your desire to utilize these results as a weapon against your opposition if the disagree with you. 

Got it....... Unsubscribed


----------



## kaz (Apr 9, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> Researchers found that homophobic people are actually attracted to the same sex



Since Joe hates Mormons and Jews, does this mean he wants to be a Later Day Semitic?  Or does it mean he wants to have a threesome with a Jewish girl and a Mormon girl?


----------



## Crackerjack (Apr 9, 2012)

kaz said:


> Or does it mean he wants to have a threesome with a Jewish girl and a Mormon girl?


You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Apr 9, 2012)

kaz said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > Researchers found that homophobic people are actually attracted to the same sex
> ...



Had a couple Jewish girls, no Mormons... yet.


----------



## Vast LWC (Apr 9, 2012)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> What about people who take time out of their day to not only read about this study, but start a thread about the study?
> 
> Look in a mirror lately?



Having several friends who are being denied their basic human rights is in fact an excellent motivator to speak out on the subject.

I'm sure anyone can agree with that.

If you feel that this makes me more likely to be gay, I'm really not troubled by it in the least.

I'm quite comfortable with my masculinity, and so if my lovely wife, so, go ahead, feel free.


----------



## Vast LWC (Apr 9, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> So you feel that the people supposedly being suppressed can conduct a survey that could possibly benefit them in some way and you openly accept the results? Not only that you have expressed your desire to utilize these results as a weapon against your opposition if the disagree with you.
> 
> Got it....... Unsubscribed



I presented said study, and await evidence to the contrary.

That is not the same as "accepting the results".

I have evidence that points in one direction, and no evidence to contradict it.

Thus, the thread.


----------



## kaz (Apr 9, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Or does it mean he wants to have a threesome with a Jewish girl and a Mormon girl?
> ...



Not good or bad, just trying to figure out the rules.


----------



## 007 (Apr 9, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...


That is exactly it. If they can't beat you down while your hetero, then by damn they'll turn the tables and call you HOMO ... even though they've been advocating homosexuality is a GOOD thing, now YOU are supposed to be ASHAMED? ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







It's a fucking joke. I guess some people just have no sense of diginity or conscience. They don't know and they don't care just how STUPID they look to other people. Typical liberals.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 9, 2012)

Peach said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > And you people say my threads are stupid. LOL
> ...



I don't believe that people who disagree with a bunch of perverts are wrong.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 9, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Bull shit. It's health and lifestyle.
> ...



LOL,  what study? You mean this homosexual hack piece. You cannot possibly think that it holds anything of value.


----------



## kaz (Apr 9, 2012)

Baron said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > Can't say these results are surprising:
> ...



I agree, the study seems dubious to me as well.  Clearly anyone who's obsessed with what consenting adults do in the privacy of their own bedroom has major issues, but not necessarily homosexuality.  They are probably massively anal though, that is probably what confused the researchers.  They wanted to stick things in their asses, just not necessarily someone else's dick.  You know, you for instance.  I doubt you're gay, just an anal busy body who has to have an opinion on things that have nothing to do with you, which would be fine except for your insistence on telling us your opinion we don't care about.


----------



## Vast LWC (Apr 9, 2012)

kaz said:


> Since Joe hates Mormons and Jews, does this mean he wants to be a Later Day Semitic?  Or does it mean he wants to have a threesome with a Jewish girl and a Mormon girl?



Certainly not, but your comparison is flawed.

In this situation, Joe is a Jew, in a society where a good percentage of the population hates Jews, (let's say Nazi Germany) and Joe was pretending NOT to be a Jew so he could fit in.

Only, in this case, Joe's own parents also hate Jews.


----------



## kaz (Apr 9, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Seems you're the pervert obsessing about what other people do in bedrooms...


----------



## Vast LWC (Apr 9, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> That is exactly it. If they can't beat you down while your hetero, then by damn they'll turn the tables and call you HOMO ... even though they've been advocating homosexuality is a GOOD thing, now YOU are supposed to be ASHAMED? ...
> 
> It's a fucking joke. I guess some people just have no sense of diginity or conscience. They don't know and they don't care just how STUPID they look to other people. Typical liberals.



Yes, you caught us Pale Rider.

We are obviously trying to make people ashamed that they are homosexual.

It has nothing to do with all that hypocrisy.

Oh, well, I guess that's it, my fellow gay-bashers....  Better throw in the towel...  We've been outted.


----------



## Vast LWC (Apr 9, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> I don't believe that people who disagree with a bunch of perverts are wrong.



See, now this specific behavior is exactly what the study is referring to...

Which is possibly why, according to the study, the poster was so eager to write this:



Bigfoot said:


> LOL,  what study? You mean this homosexual hack piece. You cannot possibly think that it holds anything of value.



(And before some people say it, notice I said "possibly" and "according to the study")


----------



## kaz (Apr 9, 2012)

kaz said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe that people who disagree with a bunch of perverts are wrong.
> ...



Bam, now that's what I'm talking about.  Negative rep, seems pointing out you're a pervert hit bone, didn't it my little pretty bitch...


----------



## Vast LWC (Apr 9, 2012)

kaz said:


> I agree, the study seems dubious to me as well.  Clearly anyone who's obsessed with what consenting adults do in the privacy of their own bedroom has major issues, but not necessarily homosexuality.  They are probably massively anal though, that is probably what confused the researchers.  They wanted to stick things in their asses, just not necessarily someone else's dick.  You know, you for instance.  I doubt you're gay, just an anal busy body who has to have an opinion on things that have nothing to do with you, which would be fine except for your insistence on telling us your opinion we don't care about.



What portions of the study's methodology seem dubious?

The rest of the post is quite funny.


----------



## kaz (Apr 9, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe that people who disagree with a bunch of perverts are wrong.
> ...



Bigfoot is a flaming faggot.  He watches gay porn by night and goes gay bashing by day.  He obviously was one of the people the study was referring to.


----------



## kaz (Apr 9, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, the study seems dubious to me as well.  Clearly anyone who's obsessed with what consenting adults do in the privacy of their own bedroom has major issues, but not necessarily homosexuality.  They are probably massively anal though, that is probably what confused the researchers.  They wanted to stick things in their asses, just not necessarily someone else's dick.  You know, you for instance.  I doubt you're gay, just an anal busy body who has to have an opinion on things that have nothing to do with you, which would be fine except for your insistence on telling us your opinion we don't care about.
> ...



That was the lead in to the joke.  I was sounding like I agreed with them, then didn't.


----------



## 007 (Apr 9, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > That is exactly it. If they can't beat you down while your hetero, then by damn they'll turn the tables and call you HOMO ... even though they've been advocating homosexuality is a GOOD thing, now YOU are supposed to be ASHAMED? ...
> ...



The gig was up the minute the article was written. You leftist homo lovers have been pulling this same stunt on here for years._ "Oh you don't like homos, THEN YOU MUST BE A HOMO."_ Pffftt...  It was only a matter of time until one of you posted some pathetic, bull shit HACK piece that pretends it's legitimate about it. It's BEEN apparent that the homo community and you who support them will stop at NOTHING when it comes to furthering your agenda, and you have no shame or conscience. 

Your stupidity is only surpassed by your ineptness.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 9, 2012)

bodecea said:


> It's pretty well known in the Gay community that the loudest and most insistant homophobes have a very high chance of being in the closet.  * An entire cottage industry of outing such people has been created to show the hypocrisy.*
> 
> The Bible Belt is happy hunting grounds for those on the Down Low.



well aren't you all so tolerant of others views...it's your way or no way i guess
then you wonder why people have a negative view of homosexuals.


----------



## Seawytch (Apr 9, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Right...your opinion trumps the scientists...

http://www.thetech.org/genetics/ask.php?id=155


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 9, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, the study seems dubious to me as well.  Clearly anyone who's obsessed with what consenting adults do in the privacy of their own bedroom has major issues, but not necessarily homosexuality.  They are probably massively anal though, that is probably what confused the researchers.  They wanted to stick things in their asses, just not necessarily someone else's dick.  You know, you for instance.  I doubt you're gay, just an anal busy body who has to have an opinion on things that have nothing to do with you, which would be fine except for your insistence on telling us your opinion we don't care about.
> ...



The only proof I have to go on is that fact that I have never had sex with a man, nor have I wanted to. I also sleep with a women every night that I often have sex with. That first hand experience right there out weighs your Internet bullshite.  I know, you don't.


----------



## Seawytch (Apr 9, 2012)

This study just supports what we already know from first hand experience. How many far right, vocally anti-gay politicians have been caught in compromising (gay) situations?


----------



## kaz (Apr 9, 2012)

deleted


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 9, 2012)

It's pretty simple really. Homos are perverted, sick individuals who need to try and call out others to have any sort of self-esteem. While normal people are busy living a decent life.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 9, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> This study just supports what we already know from first hand experience. *How many far right, vocally anti-gay politicians have been caught in compromising (gay) situations*?



Really, so that is what the study was about eh?


----------



## 007 (Apr 9, 2012)

kaz said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...



*You apparently aren't aware that it's against the rules to bring ones family into a discussion, especially in the sick, disgusting, perverted manner in which you did.

STFU you filthy piece of shit.*


----------



## bodecea (Apr 9, 2012)

Peach said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > It's pretty well known in the Gay community that the loudest and most insistant homophobes have a very high chance of being in the closet.   An entire cottage industry of outing such people has been created to show the hypocrisy.
> ...



Her son is.


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Thank you Sea;* no evidence being gay is a "choice".*


----------



## Seawytch (Apr 9, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > This study just supports what we already know from first hand experience. *How many far right, vocally anti-gay politicians have been caught in compromising (gay) situations*?
> ...



It's corroborating evidence.


----------



## Cowman (Apr 9, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Bigfoot said:
> ...



Yes, let's please keep it about Pale Rider and the anonymous penis he craves and is ashamed of while choosing to lash out at those who aren't, not family.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 9, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> So, in other words,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'cept that good ole Liberace was basically a sweet and harmless fruit and brought happy little smiles to other than his cabana boy lovers or his long time "companion" - which ever it was.

SickRick, OTOH - when the photos are finally found, when he's finally caught in the hotel room, when it finally hits the fan, its gonna be a doozy. He is one sick puppy and probably always has been. Look at his record in congress. All he ever cared about is being a professional, paid, Peeping Tom. 

What's even more frightening about him is that he got a lot of votes. IOW, a lot of people want to be Peeing Toms.


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Yes, but this thread is beginning to remind me of the short story I was taught in high school. Blue eyed people are inferior, thus all blue eyed people must be eradicated.....................


----------



## Seawytch (Apr 9, 2012)

Peach said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Well, that's what scientists say. I can offer first hand proof. I didn't choose.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 9, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



Yes, we get it...You are trying WAAAAAY hard there, Pale Rider.


----------



## kaz (Apr 9, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> You apparently aren't aware that it's against the rules to bring ones family into a discussion



I'll delete it, but I thought it was supposed to be against the rules to insult his family and I was talking about what he does.


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > It's pretty well known in the Gay community that the loudest and most insistant homophobes have a very high chance of being in the closet.  * An entire cottage industry of outing such people has been created to show the hypocrisy.*
> ...


*
*

Because Big Brother told them to...........................


----------



## bodecea (Apr 9, 2012)

kaz said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > You apparently aren't aware that it's against the rules to bring ones family into a discussion
> ...



You hit a nerve with Pale Rider.   You notice that?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 9, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Phyllis Schafly is a virgin.


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...



*Limiting the sickness of those who hate gay humans to closeted gays is too simple a solution to a serious problem. *


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 9, 2012)

Peach said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



It's the Homos who are sick, not the normal folks.


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



No, gay humans are not ill; they have a different sexual orientation than heterosexual people.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 9, 2012)

Peach said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Yeah, and many of them act real disgusting about it. Perverted.


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Bigfoot said:
> ...



If you object to the behavior of individual gay Americans, that is one thing. Calling all gay humans "sick" is another.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 9, 2012)

Peach said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Well Peach, there has to be something wrong with them.


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Bigfoot said:
> ...



Like blue eyed people have something WRONG with them?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 9, 2012)

Peach said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



I don't think anyone is claiming that all homophobes are closeted gays, Peach.   But it sure does pop out a lot.   We see it again and again and again.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 9, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



We are as normal if not more so than you.


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



The hatred of gay Americans isn't confined to closeted gays is my point; some are gay, yes. Haggard, Foley, Allen, Craig, et. al. Still, the scourge is too widespread to limit the hate group to gays afraid to come out.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 9, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Bigfoot said:
> ...



People like you talk and think more about gay sex than even gay people do.   I wonder why.


----------



## The T (Apr 9, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...


Indeed. It's grapsing at straws in order to justify thier remorse because they know it's _wrong._


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Because it is a HATE GROUP.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 9, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Bigfoot said:
> ...



Why?


----------



## kaz (Apr 9, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



He sits up late at night watching gay porn saying over and over how disgusting it is....

But seriously, it's massively perverted to worry about what other people do in the bedroom.  Bigfoot's a real sicko.


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

The T said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



HOW do you come to that conclusion? HOW is it wrong to be as one is born?


----------



## The T (Apr 9, 2012)

Peach said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...


 
Science is still OUT on the subject...Morally? it's WRONG. I personally don't give a shit. *I* don't want to know about it, and I don't want it becoming 'Normal'...as in exposing young people to it.

Liberty has consequences...some of us would rather they shut up about it and keep the sexuality where it belongs...(ON BOTH SIDES...Homo AND Hetero)...

Just *SHUT UP* and keep it _private. _


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

The T said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



Young people who are "exposed", as you term it, are no more likely to be gay than those who know no gay Americns.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated (Apr 9, 2012)

First, for the righties:  Define "perverted" for me, please, because I think I must be pretty desensitized.  How can what two adults, of sound mind, agree to do with one another be perverse?

Now, onto my main thought, choice vs genetics.  I'll preface by saying that I don't think that homosexuality is a choice, any more than any other preference.  Saying that it's therefore genetic, however, seems like a hardcore straw man argument.  Even in light of the twin studies, which I don't believe prove genetics over social environment.  It seems fairly obvious to me that if you subject people with close to identical genetics to identical social situations, their responses will be more similar to each other's than would be two people of less identical genes.  This doesn't prove that the responses themselves are a direct result of any particular gene, just that you're subjecting two -more similar- test subjects to the same situations in one study than you are in the other.

That said, even if homosexuality is simply a matter of preference, it still isn't a choice.  I don't think there's a gene that makes people prefer the taste of chocolate to the taste of celery, or a gene that makes people prefer country music to jazz, but I defy anyone reading this to just change one of your preferences.  Quick test:  those of you who prefer country music, stop liking it.  Right now!  I'll give you a minute. . . .

. . . .

. . . done yet?  Do you hate country now?  Good.  Next step, I want you to make yourself honestly enjoy the hiphop rantings of popular artist, Ludacris.  I know this is difficult for you newly ex-country listeners, but if preference is choice, you should be able to do it.  Again, I'll give you a minute. . . .

. . . .

. . . done yet?  Good.  Now you've gone from loving country to hating it and loving Ludacris in stead, right?  Purely a matter of choice, as is anything that isn't decided by your genes.

Excellent theory.

Lastly, to tie into the OP, I can't put a lot of faith into this study either.  It's obvious that if someone is raised in an environment wherein he/she ends up viewing homosexuality as a sin or social deformity, yet possesses/develops (depending on whether its nature or nurture. . . I don't claim to know for certain) homosexual tendencies, they're going to be a lot more likely to be closeted than open.  Finding examples where people who are overtly anti-gay are hiding their own homosexual desires doesn't prove that all or even most homophobes are closet gays, it only proves that gay people exist even in pockets of our society that abhor homosexuality, and that people who are raised within a culture that demonizes a trait that they possess end up being some conflicted motherfuckers.  In essence, it proves only what's obvious, and to try and take it any further requires a leap in logic.


----------



## The T (Apr 9, 2012)

Peach said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


 
Really? YOU have a study that supports your inane assertion?


----------



## Vast LWC (Apr 9, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> The gig was up the minute the article was written. You leftist homo lovers have been pulling this same stunt on here for years._ "Oh you don't like homos, THEN YOU MUST BE A HOMO."_ Pffftt...  It was only a matter of time until one of you posted some pathetic, bull shit HACK piece that pretends it's legitimate about it. It's BEEN apparent that the homo community and you who support them will stop at NOTHING when it comes to furthering your agenda, and you have no shame or conscience.
> 
> Your stupidity is only surpassed by your ineptness.



Hmm, you really like saying "homo", don't you?

(raised eyebrow)


----------



## Vast LWC (Apr 9, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> The only proof I have to go on is that fact that I have never had sex with a man, nor have I wanted to. I also sleep with a women every night that I often have sex with. That first hand experience right there out weighs your Internet bullshite.  I know, you don't.



OK, let's get something "straight" here...

The study did not say that *ALL* homophobes are closeted homosexuals.

It simply said that if you're a homophobe, you're *more likely* to be a closeted homosexual.

Therefore, you can be a homophobe, and not be a closeted homosexual.

So, don't worry man, we're not saying you're gay...

We're just saying that your homophobic tendencies make it *more likely* that you're gay.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 9, 2012)

The T said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



You tell us...how many MORE gay people are there now than there were before?   Give us the % increase.


----------



## Vast LWC (Apr 9, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Really, so that is what the study was about eh?



And if it was?

Would that disprove the findings?

Is there a specific flaw in the methodology that you can point out?


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

'Gayby boom': Children of gay couples speak out - CNN


What happens to kids raised by gay parents?

Here are a couple of articles; I've seen no evidence gay parents raise gay children. I KNOW of a gay American that raised three heterosexual children however.


----------



## Vast LWC (Apr 9, 2012)

Peach said:


> *Limiting the sickness of those who hate gay humans to closeted gays is too simple a solution to a serious problem. *



True, true.

Not all homophobes are closeted homosexuals, it just makes it more likely that they are.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 9, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > The only proof I have to go on is that fact that I have never had sex with a man, nor have I wanted to. I also sleep with a women every night that I often have sex with. That first hand experience right there out weighs your Internet bullshite.  I know, you don't.
> ...



LOL, well I'm not a queer and I know a lot more about if I am or not then some Inet hack trying to pull off some stunt, of course that makes you look like an idiot. Which I have noticed in my life that most Homos I have been around are sick and a lot of them are idiots as well. Any man who doesn't appreciate a women's body is more then a fool, he's a sick, perverted individual.  I have never had a desire to get shit on my dick, I doubt if you can say the same.   

Now you are headed where I should have put you when I first saw you're idiotic thread.


----------



## Political Junky (Apr 9, 2012)

Peach said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > It's pretty well known in the Gay community that the loudest and most insistant homophobes have a very high chance of being in the closet.   An entire cottage industry of outing such people has been created to show the hypocrisy.
> ...


Schlafly's son is Gay.


----------



## Vast LWC (Apr 9, 2012)

The T said:


> Indeed. It's grapsing at straws in order to justify thier remorse because they know it's _wrong._



So, as I said before, if that's the case then I'm sure you can dredge up some evidence that proves the study wrong...  Or that you can find a flaw in the methodology of the study.

As opposed to making unsubstantiated statements.


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > The only proof I have to go on is that fact that I have never had sex with a man, nor have I wanted to. I also sleep with a women every night that I often have sex with. That first hand experience right there out weighs your Internet bullshite.  I know, you don't.
> ...



I have no problem with that. I do not want to minimize the scourge of HATE against gay Americans however.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 9, 2012)

Peach said:


> 'Gayby boom': Children of gay couples speak out - CNN
> 
> 
> What happens to kids raised by gay parents?
> ...



They should keep those sick people away from our children.


----------



## Crackerjack (Apr 9, 2012)

So if I said this thread was gay, would that make me gay or not gay?

I'm just trying to get this whole gay thing fingered out.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated (Apr 9, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > Bigfoot said:
> ...



Why is it sick and perverted not to like a woman's body?  Which parts am I supposed to be attracted to, and in what order?

I'm 100% straight, and yet I've had plenty of desire to get shit on my dick.  I've had several ex girlfriends that absolutely -love- anal, and I'm not afraid to admit that I thoroughly enjoyed catering to their quirks.  Am I a pervert?

Since you seem to be an expert on what is and isn't morally correct, sexually, maybe you could give me a quick rundown.  Is it just anal that's wrong?  If someone's gay but they don't engage in anal sex but only in, say, handies BJ's and dry humping, is that morally acceptable, but not anal sex with someone of the opposite sex?  Or is anal okay as long as it's only between a man and a woman?  Or is homosexuality wrong -and- anal sex wrong, as separate entities?  If this is the case, I'd appreciate if you could tell me which sexual positions aren't okay.  Which female body parts can my penis create pleasurable friction against without making me evil and perverted?

Also, why is an adult having an orgasm that doesn't interfere with anybody's personal initiative a moral issue at all?  I'm familiar with the religious explanations, but without falling back on explanations of some God figure that can't be proven, do any of you have any hard, factual evidence that homosexuality is detrimental to anyone?  I've yet to hear any that are compelling.


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > 'Gayby boom': Children of gay couples speak out - CNN
> ...



Bigfoot, sodomy is not confinded to gay humans. Your hatred of gay humans IS the problem.


----------



## Vast LWC (Apr 9, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> LOL, well I'm not a queer and I know a lot more about if I am or not then some Inet hack trying to pull off some stunt, of course that makes you look like an idiot. Which I have noticed in my life that most Homos I have been around are sick and a lot of them are idiots as well. Any man who doesn't appreciate a women's body is more then a fool, he's a sick, perverted individual.  I have never had a desire to get shit on my dick, I doubt if you can say the same.
> 
> Now you are headed where I should have put you when I first saw you're idiotic thread.



LOL.  

I'm sorry, was I supposed to take that comment seriously?

Oh, OK:   OMG you called me gay!...  and stupid!  Guess that showed me.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 9, 2012)

Peach said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



1. I never said it was.

2. I don't hate Homos, I dislike a lot of them. I don't see it as a problem. 

3. I do believe that there is something wrong with Homosexuals, they are not wired correctly or something. It will be nice if somebody some day invents a cure for them.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 9, 2012)

Not2BSubjugated said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...



Ahh, what's da matter, you don't like my opinion? Yours sucks


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Bigfoot said:
> ...



Gay people have been a part of NORMAL human societies for centuries; the only "cure" needed is for the hate groups.


----------



## The T (Apr 9, 2012)

Peach said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


 
ONLY WE are here to witness _forced acceptence..._even if it takes the power of the Imperial Federal Government to _force thier liberty on to other that disagree with it,._

_AGAIN. Leave it in the fucking BEDROOM where ALL of it belongs._

_Problem solved._


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

The T said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Bigfoot said:
> ...



I do NOT advocate any American being forced to allow any other American into their homes, lest they be police, or fire fighters.


----------



## Vast LWC (Apr 9, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> So if I said this thread was gay, would that make me gay or not gay?
> 
> I'm just trying to get this whole gay thing fingered out.



You would be *so* gay for saying this thread was gay.

But then, I would be gay for pointing that out.

Damn it!


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > So if I said this thread was gay, would that make me gay or not gay?
> ...



Let's try GAY PRIDE, shall we?


----------



## The T (Apr 9, 2012)

Peach said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


 
Then WHY do the Gaqy Rights advocates force this shit on the rest of society pretending it's NORMAL and MUST be accepted or else?

It's a losing proposition...and they are losing.

Keep it in the bedroom. PERIOD.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 9, 2012)

Peach said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



I don't hate homophobes.   I hate the sin of hatred that they espouse.


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

The T said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



It is normal, but how are you FORCED to acceot that? Don't go to gay weddings, send no gift, ignore anniversaries, and ban gay people from your property.


----------



## Crackerjack (Apr 9, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > So if I said this thread was gay, would that make me gay or not gay?
> ...


So basically we're both fucked.

But in a totally non-gay way.


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Bigfoot said:
> ...



Ok, love the sinner, hate the sin. But, THIS sin must be addressed.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 9, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > *Limiting the sickness of those who hate gay humans to closeted gays is too simple a solution to a serious problem. *
> ...



oh brother...what EVA
and WHO CARES


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 9, 2012)

Well Peaches, I think your definition of a hate group and mine would differ significantly. Just remember to; Never take a bag of Skittles to a gunfight!


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 9, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Bigfoot said:
> ...



yeah right, that's why you take GREAT PLEASURE in outing people who might NOT want to be so called, outed..
you are just as much a hater of others who don't accept your views


----------



## Vast LWC (Apr 9, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> Well Peaches, I think your definition of a hate group and mine would differ significantly. Just remember to; Never take a bag of Skittles to a gunfight!



I can tell you this:

If Trayvon Martin had a gun, one of two other possibilities could have happened:

1.  Both of them would have been shot.

2.  Martin would have shot Zimmerman, and been instantly thrown into prison to await trial.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Apr 9, 2012)

Homos and their lib supporters will label anyone as a closet homo to make themselves feel better about their homo acts.


----------



## Clementine (Apr 9, 2012)

If this study has any merit, then one would have to conclude that people act afraid of homosexuals because they are repressing their own tendencies.   Of course, being this would be a mental illness of sorts, I would expect the left to rush to the aid of those closet homosexuals because they are crying out for help.   But, instead, the left ridicules them.   My, my, they may never come out.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 9, 2012)

I find it funny that some people ACTUALLY BELIEVE this study..

but I guess that make them feel all self righteous to believe it.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 9, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> Homos and their lib supporters will label anyone as a closet homo to make themselves feel better about their homo acts.



That's the truth in it.


----------



## Cowman (Apr 9, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > Homos and their lib supporters will label anyone as a closet homo to make themselves feel better about their homo acts.
> ...



You're even worse than a closeted hypocritical homosexual.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 9, 2012)

Clementine said:


> If this study has any merit, then one would have to conclude that people act afraid of homosexuals because they are repressing their own tendencies.   Of course, being this would be a mental illness of sorts, I would expect the left to rush to the aid of those closet homosexuals because they are crying out for help.   But, instead, the left ridicules them.   My, my, they may never come out.



Well, I don't know about your value system, Clementine, but I frown on hypocrisy.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 9, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> Homos and their lib supporters will label anyone as a closet homo to make themselves feel better about their homo acts.



You think about homosexual sex more than we do.   Why do you think that is?


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 9, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> > If this study has any merit, then one would have to conclude that people act afraid of homosexuals because they are repressing their own tendencies.   Of course, being this would be a mental illness of sorts, I would expect the left to rush to the aid of those closet homosexuals because they are crying out for help.   But, instead, the left ridicules them.   My, my, they may never come out.
> ...



funny, but you don't frown on "outing" people who might not wish to be..
you should look in a mirror to see a hypocrite..


----------



## bodecea (Apr 9, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Clementine said:
> ...



If someone is not a hypocrite, they are left alone.   As I said, I don't know about YOUR value system, but I frown on hypocrisy.   You, apparently, glorify it.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Apr 9, 2012)

Ahhh, the lesbo that hid in the Navy shadows chimes in. 

I'm guessing you are 5'2" 200 lbs and look like a man with your short butch haircut. The Navy tattoo really is neat. 

Oh, as someone that opposes you homos in the military, that eliminates me as your homo example....but then again, you just claim anything these days to make yourselves feel better about your miserable lives.

FYI....you homos kill yourselves in your 40s-50s at a higher % than us.......



bodecea said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > Homos and their lib supporters will label anyone as a closet homo to make themselves feel better about their homo acts.
> ...


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 9, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



You are just a bully who has just as much hatred for others...You wrote it (about outing others as if it's some NOBEL THING, so you aren't now going to turn things on me..
you are also a hypocrite..so wear it proudly..I'm done with someone like you...bye


----------



## bodecea (Apr 9, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



I'm a bully?   Pretty funny stuff there Stephanie.  Will you be wanting a good cry over my brutality?


BTW...it's spelled "noble".   Didn't think you were familiar with the term.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 9, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



my point proven
then you wonder why people don't respect you and others like you.


----------



## Cowman (Apr 9, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> Ahhh, the lesbo that hid in the Navy shadows chimes in.
> 
> I'm guessing you are 5'2" 200 lbs and look like a man with your short butch haircut. The Navy tattoo really is neat.
> 
> ...



You are one sad, pathetic little whining bitch.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Apr 9, 2012)

Cowmanure.....would that mean locked in a box or something?

Now, can you twist these posts into a anti-racist rant?



Cowman said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > GoneBezerk said:
> ...


----------



## GoneBezerk (Apr 9, 2012)

Actually a bitch is a female....but you being a she-male can be a half bitch.



Cowman said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh, the lesbo that hid in the Navy shadows chimes in.
> ...


----------



## whitehall (Apr 9, 2012)

I bet they say that a lot in prison.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 9, 2012)

Cowman said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh, the lesbo that hid in the Navy shadows chimes in.
> ...



He got shown up on a regular basis by the women around him (wasn't that hard to do, I wager) and now he's very bitter, and has a hard time facing that he is a failure.   But....whatcha gonna do?


----------



## GoneBezerk (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeah, women beat me in.....

Reality is the bar is lowered for you in the military, less everything. You are not our equal, lesbo.....look up.



bodecea said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > GoneBezerk said:
> ...


----------



## whitehall (Apr 9, 2012)

Using the same line of thinking it's possible that socialists are closet capitalists.


----------



## Political Junky (Apr 9, 2012)

The T said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...


It's homophobes that are losing, not gay people.
More than half of Americans now approve of gay marriage, and DADT is dead.


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



GOOD news for the nation.


----------



## Valox (Apr 9, 2012)

And this is a surprise?  Anti-gay republicans have a long history of loving the cock over family values.


----------



## Peach (Apr 9, 2012)

Valox said:


> And this is a surprise?  Anti-gay republicans have a long history of loving the cock over family values.



What surprised me was Ron Paul, his "libertarian" beliefs end with equal treatment of gay Americans.


----------



## Valox (Apr 9, 2012)

Peach said:


> Valox said:
> 
> 
> > And this is a surprise?  Anti-gay republicans have a long history of loving the cock over family values.
> ...



It does?  For a social conservative, Ron Paul has very liberal views on gay marriage.  Once again, Ron Paul stand up for his principles against status quo Republicans, yet people lambaste him for it. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGaBAb_oS84]Ron Paul on gay marriage - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kaz (Apr 10, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> I have noticed in my life that most Homos I have been around are sick and a lot of them are idiots as well



I have noticed in my life that most intolerant people I have been around are sick and they are all idiots.  Cue the mirror for you there big guy.

Seriously, if someone isn't attracted to the opposite sex, they are happy, they leave you alone.  Why do you care?  Why would God say no, you can't be happy minding your own business, you have to be unhappy married to someone who doesn't do it for you?  It makes no sense that a loving God would make people force themselves to be unhappy when they aren't hurting anyone.  Well, anyone but you, Mrs. Kravitz...


----------



## Cowman (Apr 10, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> Actually a bitch is a female....but you being a she-male can be a half bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That mentality is really embedded deep in you. It's fucking hilarious to watch! She-male? Really? That's your insult?


----------



## kaz (Apr 10, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> It's homophobes that are losing, not gay people.
> More than half of Americans now approve of gay marriage, and DADT is dead.



You and bigfoot are the reason I hate to agree with either side on this issue.

I think gays, like all Americans, should be left alone to live their own life.  You as assumption extrapolate that out to mean that freedom means government must recognize and bless gay relationships and give them "benefits."

On the other hand, the right rather then just saying it isn't marriage jump to how they are blocking marriage because gay marriages somehow threaten their heterosexual ones.

It's the sad fate of libertarianism.  Both sides are whacked and even if you have the right view it's for the wrong reason.  If you both would just focus on freedom from government instead of having government ram your warped morality down everyone's throats, you both could still do what you want and the rest of us would be free of your hateful intolerance.  Both parties are anti-choice.


----------



## Cowman (Apr 10, 2012)

kaz said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > It's homophobes that are losing, not gay people.
> ...



If straight marriages receive benefits, gay marriages should as well. It's not a bad thing to want the same tax benefits of marriage.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 10, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



If that is true than SURELY some state, some locality would pass same sex marriage laws by vote instead of imposition?


----------



## Dr.Drock (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah i think there's 2 main reasons for people to be such outspoken homophobes.  

1.)  As the study shows, homophobes are more likely to be gay, so it's their insecurity causing it.  Which is sad, as the community they live in is likely the reason for their insecurity.  Luckily as a country we're fixing that.

2.)  The other reason, is they're insecure about their own sexuality.  Since it's normally men who are outspoken homophobes, the reason is probably because they're so bad at sex, very ugly, have a tiny dick and their wife is very much unsatisfied with him sexually.  So to make up for their lack of ability at arrousing a woman, they attack gays and the sex lives of gays to feel better about themselves.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 10, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> Yeah, women beat me in.....
> 
> Reality is the bar is lowered for you in the military, less everything. You are not our equal, lesbo.....look up.
> 
> ...



Bitter and shrill....you probably got beat out on promotions, etc. by your female co-workers.   Maybe even lost out on a girlfriend to a lesbian.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 10, 2012)

Peach said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



Yes, Obama...with all his faults....got rid of DADT.  That was a red-letter day!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 10, 2012)

Cowman said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > Actually a bitch is a female....but you being a she-male can be a half bitch.
> ...



I can't understand why some people think that the Righties are against women.   Can't understand it at all.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 10, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



And that will happen.   Just like some state, some locality passed civil rights laws by vote rather than by imposition.

BTW...would you say a vote by the legislature is an "imposition"?


----------



## kaz (Apr 10, 2012)

Cowman said:


> If straight marriages receive benefits, gay marriages should as well. It's not a bad thing to want the same tax benefits of marriage.



Exactly.  You object to Republicans ramming their views down our throats only because they are different then the views you want to ram down our throats.  You and the Republicans you hate are just two sides of the same coin.


----------



## NLT (Apr 10, 2012)

bodecea said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, women beat me in.....
> ...



Broken Record.


----------



## g5000 (Apr 10, 2012)

whitehall said:


> Using the same line of thinking it's possible that socialists are closet capitalists.



Or vice versa.


----------



## kaz (Apr 10, 2012)

g5000 said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Using the same line of thinking it's possible that socialists are closet capitalists.
> ...



No, it's not.  Capitalism and Socialism are complete opposites.  Socialism is centralized economic planning and capitalism is distributed economic planning.  Socialism is control.  Capitalism is economic freedom.  You can have systems that are socialized but allow limited capitalism, but the system is socialist because the socialists are making the choice of what they allow and what they don't, which is central planning.  A socialist capitalist or a capitalist socialist is first and foremost a socialist.  Any true capitalist refuses to have economic decisions driven by the central authority, which means they are not socialist.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 10, 2012)

NLT said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > GoneBezerk said:
> ...



Another shrill loser to women.  And on schedule too.


----------



## Vast LWC (Apr 10, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> I find it funny that some people ACTUALLY BELIEVE this study..
> 
> but I guess that make them feel all self righteous to believe it.



Still no evidence to contradict it thought, I see...


----------



## Mr.Nick (Apr 10, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> Can't say these results are surprising:
> 
> Homophobes Might Be Secretly Attracted To People Of The Same Sex - International Business Times
> 
> ...



Probably.....

How can it be proven tho?

I bet it is pretty difficult to find an anti-gay homo...

I don't care what gays do just as long as they don't corrupt...

That is the problem I have with gays - they throw their gayness in individuals faces.

I don't see any militant heterosexuals - so why the fuck do gays have to be "in your face" type jackasses.

So what if someone is gay............

Those flamers are annoying tho....

I saw a gay pride parade one time and this dude was dressed like Batman with his dong hanging out.... WTF.

Do gays subscribe to common decency? Geez...


----------



## Seawytch (Apr 10, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



Have they? Have other civil rights ever been put to a majority vote?


----------



## FuelRod (Apr 10, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



No but in their support of measures when they appear on ballots the gay-marriage community is sending the wrong message.  
That's my two cents.


----------



## Seawytch (Apr 10, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> I bet it is pretty difficult to find an anti-gay homo...



No, it's easy. The GOP is chock full of them.



> I don't care what gays do just as long as they don't corrupt...



Corrupt? Corrupt who? How?



> That is the problem I have with gays - they throw their gayness in individuals faces.
> 
> I don't see any militant heterosexuals - so why the fuck do gays have to be "in your face" type jackasses.



For example? 



> So what if someone is gay............
> 
> Those flamers are annoying tho....
> 
> ...



Ever been to Mardi Gras?


----------



## Vast LWC (Apr 10, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> You are just a bully who has just as much hatred for others...You wrote it (about outing others as if it's some NOBEL THING, so you aren't now going to turn things on me..
> you are also a hypocrite..so wear it proudly..I'm done with someone like you...bye



So, let me see if I have this straight:

A portion of the homosexual community, the closeted ones, is attacking the rest of the homosexual community, the out in the open ones, for being homosexuals, and going so far as to legislate the revocation of their basic human rights.

And you consider it *rude* to point out that the closeted homosexuals are in fact homosexuals themselves?

And you consider people who point out this fact "bullies"?

Are you fucking kidding me?

That has to be the single most moronic thing I have ever heard anyone say in my life.


----------



## Seawytch (Apr 10, 2012)

FuelRod said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Who is showing support? Most gays I know don't believe that civil rights should be put to a majority vote.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 10, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > I bet it is pretty difficult to find an anti-gay homo...
> ...



Doesn't even have to be Mardi Gras, go to any busy night club in a big city, I saw tits and asses hangin out everywhere when I was clubbing in Houston last year.


----------



## kaz (Apr 10, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Oh God, the right to having your government validate who you sleep with and access to other people's money is a "civil right."

You are actually proving that this country has no issue with gays. If you were actually oppressed, those things would be irrelevant to you, you'd just want to be left alone.  That you're focused on such trivialities shows that you're there honey.  You are free.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Apr 10, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > I bet it is pretty difficult to find an anti-gay homo...
> ...



Yeah the homophobes who are always babbling about "keeping it in the bedroom" and how gays "shove their sexuality in our faces" are just being hypocrites.  

They don't care about straights not keeping it in the bedroom, they don't care about having straight sexual references all over society.  

If 2 gay guys have a peck on the lips, "keep it in the bedroom!", if a straight couple kisses, they don't even notice.

As is always the case no matter the period in history, bigotry is always based on ignorance and bigots are always hypocrites.


----------



## Dr.Drock (Apr 10, 2012)

kaz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Oppressed is too strong of a word for gays, they have equal rights 95% of the time, but that other 5% of the time is a big deal when it comes to rights.

You can have your argument switched around on you, why should gays be taxed more in order to give straight people tax benefits?  How the hell is that fair?


----------



## Seawytch (Apr 10, 2012)

kaz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



It is your person opinion that the LGBT struggle for equality isn't a fight for civil rights. History will prove you wrong.


----------



## FuelRod (Apr 10, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



My argument is that you are correct for starters.  But that the Rights community that supports measures like California's Prop 8 for example (it got on the ballot some how) need to be focusing their efforts on the courts vs. the ballot box.


----------



## kaz (Apr 10, 2012)

Dr.Drock said:


> You can have your argument switched around on you, why should gays be taxed more in order to give straight people tax benefits?  How the hell is that fair?



That's a stupid question to ask a libertarian


----------



## Vast LWC (Apr 10, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> Probably.....
> 
> How can it be proven tho?
> 
> ...



OK, admittedly, I will concede the point here, though I wouldn't have worded it quite the same way.

I do agree that the more flamboyant among the homosexual community do tend to take things a bit to far.


----------



## kaz (Apr 10, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




The left in this country have an amazing ability to shriek louder and hyperventilate more the more you get your way


----------



## kaz (Apr 10, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> I do agree that the more flamboyant among the homosexual community do tend to take things a bit to far.



They're my favorite gays.  It's the angry, politically motivated ones daring us to knock the chip off their shoulders like the SeaWytch that get old...


----------



## Dr.Drock (Apr 10, 2012)

kaz said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > You can have your argument switched around on you, why should gays be taxed more in order to give straight people tax benefits?  How the hell is that fair?
> ...



That's true, but in this discussion you seem to be downplaying a tax advantage that gays can't have because they're gay, almost defending that straights get a tax advantage for being straight.


I haven't heard you say anything about how neither should be taxed in such instances, which from a libertarian I would have expected by now.


----------



## kaz (Apr 10, 2012)

Dr.Drock said:


> almost defending that straights get a tax advantage for being straight



Bull crap. Not addressing something isn't "defending" it.  Though actually I've said repeatedly in these discussions I'm libertarian and I'm against all government marriage.  "Legal" marriage if that's desired should be a contract between the parties and there should be zero government benefit.  Everyone should be to the law an individual.  I'm not required to repeat every position I have in every discussion and I reject that you're able to "insert here" my position without asking me if you haven't read the endless other discussions on the topic.


----------



## Vast LWC (Apr 10, 2012)

kaz said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> > almost defending that straights get a tax advantage for being straight
> ...



I see your point about zero benefit for marriage...

How about tax breaks for offspring?


----------



## kaz (Apr 10, 2012)

Vast LWC said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Drock said:
> ...



I support the Fair Tax.  Perfect, no. But better then any other proposal I've seen by far.  It would trigger a massive wave of prosperity in this country and we'd attract capital from across the world.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 10, 2012)

A mural depicting a man and a woman is so offensive high school students shouldn't be allowed to see it.

If homophobes are closet homosexuals, arachnophobes are closet spiders, are heterophobes secretly heterosexuals?

High school paints over portion of student&#39;s mural | Turn to 10
On Friday, Bierenday spoke with John DePetro on WPRO-AM about the mural and said she was told that her original design may be offensive or a religious symbol.


----------



## kaz (Apr 10, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> A mural depicting a man and a woman is so offensive high school students shouldn't be allowed to see it



It probably actually offended a left wing teacher.  I like in schools how left wing politics are presented freely while right wing speech is attacked and shut down.

Hmmm...maybe "like" wasn't the right word...


----------



## Not2BSubjugated (Apr 24, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> > Bigfoot said:
> ...



What's da matter?  Odd question.  I didn't realize I was coming across as depressed.

Excellent comeback, though.  You sure set me straight.  "Yours [opinion] sucks".  Well, shit, I never thought of it that way.  Good point, Doc.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated (Apr 24, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > Can't say these results are surprising:
> ...



I've got a number of gay friends who are equally appalled by obnoxious flamers and the sort of public indecency that seems to plague many gay and gay-friendly events.  I'd go as far as saying that the first of those problems isn't a gay problem.  Obnoxious people are readily available in large numbers in any demographic, the loud flamer is simply one of the variations available in most homosexual demographics.

The latter is more complex than just straight vs gay lifestyle and how straight people aren't hanging their dong out on display at parades.  Public indecency in general can't really be assigned to one sexuality or the other. . . working in nightclubs, I've broken up many, many public sex incidents between straight people.  At events like pride parades you get the same sort of drunken sex antics as you do in a nightclub because a lot of people are drinking during pride festivals.  It just seems more fucked up because it's day time. . . people seem to be more apt to let that sort of shit slide after dusk.  With the random public display (your example of a dude in a batman outfit with his dong hanging out), before you assign that to something "that gay people do" consider that every gay event (every event that is advertised as such) is, by nature, advertising itself as an event based around a -sexual- orientation.  From the word go, the event identifies itself as one of a sexual nature.  A "gay" barbecue, for instance, is probably going to have more racy shit going on than someone's family barbecue.  However, if you threw a "straight swingers'" barbecue, I'm willing to bet you'd find more than a few willing straight people to put various sexual shit on display in front of everybody.  Admit it or not, the nature and implied undertones of an event have a lot to do with how those participating conduct themselves.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated (Apr 24, 2012)

kaz said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



The libertarian argument is the only one that I will accept as a logical argument against government recognition of homosexual unions (or polygamous unions, for that matter).

I agree to this degree:  It's not a civil right for -anyone- to be given someone else's money just because you found someone with whom you feel a mutual affection.  Good for you, get a job and fuck off.

Money issues at time of death?  No living will?  Next of kin.  Too bad so sad for Mr/Mrs spouse, should've thought of that shit, don't fuck it up for the rest of us because you didn't plan for that one major contingency that eventually surfaces for -everyone-.

Straight, gay, bi, undecided, transsexual, transgender, eunuchs, gimps, latex bunnies, furries. . . it's as simple as this.  If its between consenting adults, have at it.  Who am I to tell you what kinda fun isn't the "good" kinda fun?  Taxpayers giving you money for it is a completely separate issue.

That said, if the -government- is going to give benefits to consenting adults in voluntary, romantic (sexual) unions with one another, it should distribute said benefits to -all- such unions, regardless of religious or purely moral implications.  I have a problem with the fact that any Republican (self proclaimed party of small government) can say they honestly have no problem with the government taxing us to give extra financial benefits to a preferred group of people based on perceived moral differences between voluntary contracts between equally consenting parties.  You don't need any tinfoil on your hat rack to see where that particular precedent has the potential to turn into some -real- bullshit, even if you don't feel that the current degree to which it's in play is exactly that.


----------



## nitroz (May 7, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> It makes sense, like yidnar for example, he rants on and on about the gays but you know he sucks dick on the low.



Or Sunni Man who is obsessed with man on man anal sex. (He has a fetish of doing it right before the other has to poop)


----------

